# Knife Sharpeners



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

I've been looking at the Lansky Knife Sharpener System and what I want to know is how good of a product is this and how sharp do your knives really get.

Thanks


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

The Lanksy's bite.

If you want a perfect edge on all of your different knives get an Edge pro.
http://www.edgeproinc.com/
Very few things, that us mortals can handle, will sharpen as well as thing.

M.
[/list]


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

lansky's are great for the money. That Edge Pro looks pretty cool, quite spendy though. I have had no troubles returning my knives to a razor edge with my lansky.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If you have deep pockets, go with the Edge Pro. I'm sure it's a fine tool. If you want razor sharp blades and enough money left over to buy another good knife, get a Lansky and don't look back. Burl


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I got a Lansky here a few weeks back. I found my old boy scout knife in the bottom of a five gallon pair in the garage. It was rusted open (couldn't close the blade). I used some Hoppe's Number 9 Solvent, soaked it in Coke overnight, used Wd-40, Teflon spray, everything I had at home and got it cleaned up. Then I sharpened it on the Lansky and now I can shave my armhair with it! I think they work pretty well. Although after I bought it I saw that there is a product called Gatco which may be even better since the surface area of the stones is more. I like how you can set the angel on it easily.

Question those of you that use Lansky do you use the oil with it like it says? How much?

Second question how about a knife forum? That would be a nice addition to this website huh?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The more oil you use on the stones, the faster the blade will take the edge. The function of the oil is to float away the particles of metal that are removed during the sharpening process, thereby leaving a clean surface for the next stroke. Burl


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ok that is what i thought about the oil. I put 3 or 4 drops on the stone, did about 7 passes, whiped the oil off the stone and the blade, then repeated. Then I did the same for the medium and fine stones.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

The Lansky is ok. It is all I have used. Just takes frickin' forever, unless I have no talent.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Knife forum..............now that's a great idea. :beer: I will admit, I am a knife freak.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The first time you use the Lansky, or any other stone system that uses a jig, you will be changing the original angle of the blade edge. That's what takes so long. After the first sharpening it should take much less time, unless you have ground off the edge on something harder than the steel. Then you have to start from scratch. I would suggest a pair of ceramic crock sticks to touch up the edge between sharpenings on the stone system. That will make your edge last much longer. I have two knives that I use for deer hunting. They were both sharpened using the original Lo-Ray sharpening system (the first commercial jig and stone system) about fifteen years ago. They have accounted for about thirty five deer between them since, and have simply been touched up with the crock sticks. They both remain shaving sharp. A touch up with the crock sticks takes about thirty seconds. Burl


----------



## Pahuntdog (Jan 12, 2006)

I use a lansky also and when it gets dirty you can clean them up real well with a little comet cleanser and a scouring pad or sos pad I use it to sharpen my taxidermy knives and you can get them razor sharp if you take a little time I also have the diamond lansky ...they are quicker but you can wear a blade out a lot quicker too


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I'm planning on buying one this weekend. I'll let you guys know how it goes


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've always just used a good guality bench stone for my knives.

But this Lansky sharpeners look pretty nice.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Just save your receipt and packaging...

What kind of knives are you working with? The Lansky is impossible on the better steels like 154CM, AUS* and up. The jig allows the guides to bounce all over, and the guides bend. The Lansky jig is awful - you will have to reshape the edge every time you attempt to use it as it never gets set the same way twice. You have to reset the jig for every 2 inches of blade you sharpen. The jig scratches the side of the blade.

I'd suggest ceramic crotch sticks before a Lansky. Syderco had a nice one.

The Egdepro is easy, fast, accurate, uses quality water stones (I didn't know anyone even used oil any more). The blades aren't scratched. It takes about 20 sec to polish the edge - so it gleams like a mirror if you like that sort of thing.

Knife Forums - there are lots on the web. Go ask what sharpener to get.

M.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I've got a Diamond Jewelstick that works great. It's got 3 sides (coarse, mediam and fine) of diamond coating and sharpens even the dullest blade quickly. My buddy had one and we sharpened up all the old butterknife edged knives at his father in laws fishing cabin in no time. I was so impressed I bought one the next week.


----------

